# BMW 5 Series (new model)



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Saw one for the first time today in the local Sainsbury car park .

Had read quite a few articles and a seen a good number of photos in car mags/clips on motoring programmes and didn't think it looked as bad as the critics had suggested.

Well.........how wrong can one be. 

The new 5 Series may well be a great car to drive, etc....etc...

But, it is one ugly looking car. These styling does not do anything for me and it is hard to say anything positive about it in the looks department.

If I was I the market for a car in the Executive category, I'd wait a year and get a new model Audi A6.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

But the new A6 looks rough in the pics too. I'd have an S Type Jag or E Class Merc


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'd go for a very high spec A4 or 3 Series....I would say the extra space afforded by the 5 series or A6 is negligible.......and the 3 or A4 are much better drivers cars


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> But the new A6 looks rough in the pics too. I'd have an S Type Jag or E Class Merc


I don't think Audi have released photos of what the new A6 will look like. :-/

Granted, there have been attempts by Autocar and Auto Express to guess it's appearance, but I think that it will be closer to the new A8, which is very nice indeed.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't care how many electronic gizmos it has, how quiet the ride is, or how well it crashes, it's as ugly as f**k!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My hubby and I saw one for the first time in France back in August. Hubby was trying to identify which series it was then when we got close up he knew. I have to confess I do like it along with the new Z4


----------



## TonyC (Sep 3, 2002)

It's a strange thing really. I think the 7-series is hideous, don't like the Z4 at all & didn't like the 5 on paper.

Seeing one in the metal though, I thought it looked really good & better everytime I see one, LOL :-[

I love the new A8, loved my TT & old-shape A4's, but hate the A6 (grim rear-end) & current A4.

The new A6 looks better in the pics, but I'm not sure about that gaping grill 

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not a fan myself either - looks like the headlights have been styled on Dame Edna Everidge's (sp?)glasses IMO.

But I do like the look of th Z4 though.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I always liked the styling of BMW, but the recent 7, 5 and Z4 series have changed my mind!! I do not think that BMW needs such extreme (or controversial)designs in order to sell cars.
New 6 series look far better than the other new BMWs...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

6 looks nice from the front, but the way the bootline is it makes it look like it's had a cheap spoiler added on as an afterthought.

(Though probably will get that comment thrown back at me in regard to TT)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It may be an amazing car to drive, but it is UGLY! I've said it before, and I'll say it again, it is a Peugeot 406 from behind. I was willing to give it the benefit of the doubt - maybe the pictures in the mags were unflattering. No, having now seen it quite a few times in the flesh, it really is UGLY. [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm! I know what you mean about the rear end, Â maybe it'll grow on me Â :-/ Â My company car will be up for change next year so I am deciding what to have next, my last two company cars have been the 5 series and before that a Merc. Does anyone know when the new A6 is due out - or if there is one on the horizon?
Or if I take my blinkers off Â : Â is there anything outside of Deutschland in this class to match the quality, comfort, build and reliability?

Alternatively I could extend the lease on this one.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/bmw12.jpg

Col


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Well JC on Top Gear sorted this one out last Sunday, because the new 5 series is so ugly, people looking to change should get an XJ6 - Thanks JC I'll get one of them then Â :-X After all he's always right Â


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Iâ€™ve just had the new 530d on demo for the day as mine has been in for a service.

It has been well documented in the press and on here about the radical new shape and the new sharper lines on the 5, but love it or hate it I believe BMW had a tall order to meet the expectations of replacing the old 5 series, so many times a winner in itâ€™s class. As I was driving I couldnâ€™t help noticing that this model other than the modern electronic gismos is no real improvement on the older model, the interior is certainly different with angled sharper designs such as the dashboard and the door linings.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/bm1.jpg

The ride is certainly no better although the roof headlining appeared to be higher and the driving position felt higher and slightly narrower. The engine noise (being diesel) is quiet but again, no real improvement. Acceleration felt slightly quicker and smoother but after 59,000 miles, which is what mine has done, maybe mine was once that smooth, cruising speed (80-90 mph) again effortless and comfortable with minimal wind noise.

MPG averaged around the 39 mark, this consisted of driving around A roads, the Leicester ring road, the M1 to Bradford (100 miles) and driving around Bradford City centre and back again.

The new shape does grow on you â€" or it has done with me anyway, I hear the same comments being made about the new 5 that were made about the new 3 series when that came out in 1999/2000 or whenever it was, although it has to be said that the latest shape 3 series is quite striking. Â

Overall, the new 5 is probably what I expected, a high quality, well built, well configured, economical, comfortable luxury car for the price bracket and class.

Itâ€™ll be very interesting to see how this new 5 compares to the new A6, in my opinion of course.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Funnily enough, my wife and I went down to our local BMW dealership today, to take a look at some of the new BMW's.

7 series - ugly overweight diplomatic vehicle, 5 series - slightly smaller version of the 7 Â :-/ we did not warm Â to the overweight exterior or angular interior at all.

Sat in a 3 series compact (too much of a rep's car) a 3 series convertible - liked the interior and the extra two seats - but thought that the styling of the 3 series _is_ looking a bit dated now. But I prefer it to the new Bangle designs. Mrs loved the wheels and cream leather on a second hand M3 that the dealer had outside Â :

I _do_ like the Z4 though, although it's quite small.

On the way home we visited Audi - got a good welcome from the salesman. We really liked the S4 Avant - and also the 450 bhp quattro RS6 Avant Â 8)

I don't think it will handle as well as the Boxster though Â


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------

